# what happened to satelliteguys?



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

I tried doing a Google search, but all I found was this old thread from 2004:
what happened to satelliteguys?

Every time I try to go to the satelliteguys site this afternoon, I get a Hosting Server Connect Timeout - HTTP 502 error. I tried using Firefox, Edge, and Chrome, with the same results on each, so I do not think the problem is with my browser. I know that satelliteguys was doing some work on their site yesterday morning, but they were back up and running last night and this morning when I checked, so what happened today to knock them out again?

In the thread I linked above, Scott Greczkowski was able to come here and provide answers directly. Unfortunately, he is now listed as a Banned User, so that ain't happening this time. Does anyone here know what is going on? I would go to their site to ask, but of course the fact that I cannot access their site is the entire reason why I am here.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Something much have happened with the maintenance that was happening yesterday. I'm sure he's working to bring the site back online.


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, yesterday's maintenance didn't go as planned. Scott went into the details in a post yesterday in the Support Center. I don't remember the details but he did say that the site would be down for an extended amount of time when he could work with a second guy on it. When I read the post yesterday he didn't have a specific date, but he wanted to do it soon.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Sometimes that happens. My hubby is an IT person who works on servers for MMOs and stuff and sometimes stuff will go south.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

Okay, thanks everybody! I just tried to go to satelliteguys, and at this moment it is now giving a 503 Service Unavailable error, which I guess is an improvement?


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

crodrules said:


> ...and at this moment it is now giving a 503 Service Unavailable error, which I guess is an improvement?


At least the better forum (One we're on) is up!


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hopefully, that site returns sooner than later. The sooner the better. And I am sorry it has such a problem.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

As of the time of this post their Home Page is up with a message. Yesterday there was nothing but an error message indicating it was completely offline - so some improvement at least.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

As of the time of this post, satelliteguys is back with at least some limited functionality to let me read posts. However, most times when I try to Like a post or click on other various things, there is either no response, or the site is very slow to respond. At least it is back and sort of running, so we will see how long it lasts this time.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

I just tried again, and the functions that were not working before now work properly. So, apparently all I had to do was post a complaint (even though it was on a different forum) to get those problems fixed.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

And now satelliteguys is back to a generic message saying an unexpected error has occurred, until I came here to post about it, and then it started working again. Earlier, they had a pop-up on their site saying that server work would be taking place all day today, so hopefully the site will be more stable tomorrow.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Isn't this like walking in to Walmart and complaining about Target?

The question has been answered. Satelliteguys had issues over the weekend and are working on the problem.
When they come back they'll be back.


----------

